# Smbfs and VFS_ALLOW_NONMPSAFE



## ediondo69 (May 25, 2012)

Hi, yesterday I downloaded the source code for my new kernel and proceed*ed* to compile it.  My FreeBSD 9.0 machine mounts automatically a smbfs filesystem, but there was a problem.  Everytime I used [CMD=]mount[/CMD] or [CMD=]mount_smbfs[/CMD]:


```
# vfs_domount_first: Mounting non-MPSAFE fs (smbfs) is disabled
```

After reading some information, I found this:

http://wiki.freebsd.org/NONMPSAFE_DEORBIT_VFS

So, I add*ed* the option 
	
	



```
VFS_ALLOW_NONMPSAFE
```
 to my kernel configuration and compiled it again.  Now my PC can mount the smbfs filesystem but displays:


```
# vfs_domount_first: Mounting non-MPSAFE fs (smbfs) is deprecated
```

Is there another type of filesystem for a Samba share?


----------



## lockdoc (Jul 5, 2012)

I am having the same problem, but haven't recompiled my kernel yet, as it does seem to solve the problem, as shown above.
Strange is that nautilus *does* handle the samba mount without problems.


----------



## wolfspam (Dec 3, 2012)

I recently just upgraded to FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT and noticed this exact same thing on /usr/src/UPDATING. It's still unclear to me if and how support for smbfs will continue.

I also found this on http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD10:


> ```
> No non-MPSAFE FS (atillio) (B11, E11)
> SMBFS, HPFS, MWFS, NTFS, CODAFS, XFS, ReiserFS
> Sync SMBFS with OSX (jpaetzel) (E11)
> ```


What does "sync SMBFS with OSX" mean?
Also has anyone tested the tools that come with net/samba34 for mounting the partitions?


----------

